
Slack’s Drafts (“Where did that channel go?”) feature, misses the mark - spenvo
https://spencerdailey.com/2019/11/21/slacks-drafts-where-did-that-channel-go-feature-misses-the-mark-for-some/
======
spenvo
I decided to expand on this comment.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21590920](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21590920)

Its responses:

> I use Slack very often, and I also get annoyed that Drafts features often
> tugs a frequently-used channel to a different spot in sidebar. "Where did
> that channel go?" -/jmccaf

> First time that happened I had no idea where it went. Still don't and it's
> happened a few times. They killed my flow. I hate this "feature". -
> /markdog12

> I am so glad you said this! It drives me mad. I think of the lists of
> users/channels in slack alphabetically so even now that I'm aware of the
> "drafts" change I still go through this shock every.damn.time. -
> /libraryatnight

